# All That Twist > Image Corner >  Awesome Architecture - Brunei Mosque

## Miss_Sweet

Sultan Omar Ali Saifuddin Mosque

Built: 	1958
Cost: 	USD $5,000,000.00
Type: 	Holy place
Observation deck: 	Yes
Location: 	Kampong Ayer, Bandar Seri Begawan (formerly Brunei Town)

Amazing in appearance, but too beautiful to be true, The Omar Ali Saifuddin Mosque is Brunei's proudest architectural achievement. It sits on an artificial lagoon near the Brunei River in Kampong Ayer, which is appropriately enough, known as a "water village." A structure in the water that resembles a ship was at one time used for official state ceremonies. The mosque is the largest in the Far East, and considered among the most beautiful in the world. It reaches a height of 52 meters and is topped with a gold dome supported by walls of Italian marble, which also forms the mosque's columns, arches, and towers. The stained glass was hand made in England and the carpets are Saudi Arabian.

----------


## Miss_Sweet



----------


## lesfilles

very fantastic there are so beautiful

----------


## ahssas

*Mashallah ...bohut hee khoobsurat hai ...bananaa wali ki to tareef jitni karo uthni hee kam hai ...Mashallah ... Thanks sweeto dear for sharing ...*

----------


## friendlygal786

wow, amazing looking! very beautiful

----------


## RAHEN

waoo...the mosque is so beautiful...loved its introduction...thanks 4 sharing.

----------


## villies

Subhan ALLAH... buhat haseen Masjid hey.. buhat acha laga thaxxx alott for sharin Naila

----------


## Hina87

MashaAllah. It's lovely. The area around is also very beautiful.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thanks for liking :Smile:

----------

